# Bookmarks on Kindle Fire question???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

a thing that annoys  my OCD on the KF 6"...once  in a while the device indicates that you have a bookmark on say Chapter 16, when you go to the location there isn't a bookmark to remove...

if you tap on bookmark icon, it indicates "add" instead of "remove" bookmark...

I used to be able to remove these unwanted bookmarks by deleting from a different Kindle ,but, now even that doesn't work...

the reason this annoys me is on my Kindle Fire it only shows two bookmarks on Landscape mode and if it's holding these extra bookmarks I have to keep flipping it back to Portrait mode!!!

Q: How do you remove these unwanted bookmarks I've done a hard close ,but, that doesn't work...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I've been on vacation.  Haven't noticed that problem, but then I don't use bookmarks much.  Have you tried changing the font size?  Perhaps (and this shouldn't happen but....) if the bookmark was set at a specific font size and then the font changed the software gets confused.

This sounds like something to send in to Fire support.

Betsy


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I probably don't understand the problem you are having. In particular the portrait/landscape issue.

It works as expected (and very well) for me:

- to create, just tap upper right edge of screen (almost but not all the way in the corner)
- to remove (when you see one), again, just tap upper edge of bookmark indicator
- alternatively tap center of screen to reveal reading options, select 'Bookmarks' to bring up list. that will let you Add at your current location, or remove if there is one at current location. to remove other bookmarks, tap an item in the bookmark list no navigate to bookmark, tap 'remove bookmark' once you are there, then you can continue to remove others in similar fashion, or tap somewhere off the list to go back to reading
- before deleting bookmarks, set a temporary one at your current position so that you can visit the others, delete them, and then easily return to where you were (and then you can delete the temp bookmark). You can also tap a black dot on the navigator slider to return to previously established locations.
- if the bookmark list is long, you may need to drag the list up and down to scroll to see the bookmark in question. 
- you cannot remove items from the list without tapping and actually navigating to the location first. the option to 'remove' will appear a the top of the list. Or you can 'tap off' the list to hide reading options and remove it by tapping the top edge of the indicator.
- if you don't tap the very top edge of the screen, it will tend to do nothing, or turn the page (if you are too low). can take a little practice to get it every time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I probably don't understand the problem you are having. In particular the portrait/landscape issue.
> 
> It works as expected (and very well) for me:
> 
> ...


I've I'm reading right . . . . . . what you describe works very well on the eInk touch screen kindles. I'd understood the OP to having an issue with the Fire?

For me, all I can say is I haven't had a problem, but I rarely read on Fires. I have however, had good luck setting bookmarks and having them synced to other devices, including Fires.

Sorry to not be of more help.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

On my Fire it's as tsemple said, tap in the upper right area to create or delete a book mark. I use it all the time to mark where I'm at if I need to look at a footnote (wish Amazon's software handled footnotes, endnotes better).


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

FWIW: I resolved the problem by dumb luck...

99.9% of the time you can get rid of bookmark by all the suggestions used above! 

but! that other 0.1% when you can't get rid of a bookmark I usually just remove it on another Kindle and the Cloud removes I guess...

I was looking in notes of a book checking for # of people that highlighted a passage and saw something I never noticed before...

between the highlights are the bookmarks that you have on the book and right below the page # of the bookmark is the symbol that looks like a garbage can where you can delete bookmark...

Bingo: problem solved!!!


----------

